

8-bit style Steve Jobs with one element + CSS - jcutrell
http://codepen.io/berdejitendra/pen/gtjJy

======
jcutrell
Note: I am not the author of this pen, but it's one of a series of really cool
pens using box-shadow extensively to create "pixely" illustrations.

